# Quick lingerie question for guys



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe this is a stupid question but I'm dating this new guy and I really, really like him. He really likes lingerie (on me, not him) and mentioned that he'd love to see me in a corset. So I went out and got one.

For any woman who has worn one, they can testify that corsets are not easy to get into. It takes at least 5 minutes.

My question is this - Should I put it on ahead of time, under my clothes, so that he can see it when he undresses me but maybe doesn't get the immediate affect. Or should I stop things, go into the bathroom, put it on and surprise him all at once? Although, as I said, that means I'll be gone for several minutes. Curious what guys think.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I love lingerie, so I feel qualified toanswer this.
Out it on before you go out and make sure that he knows that you're wearing it. Whether you give him a peek or he sees you in it before you get fully dressed, let him know what he's in for later. He will be ready to burst.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a chick but I say definitely underneath. Let him look at you as if he is peeling away innocence to reveal the sexual goddess underneath.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

If my W wore something sexy under her clothes while we were out, I don't think we'd make it back to the bed!


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks! I'll wear it underneath out to dinner, maybe give him a sneak peak


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

justonelife said:


> Thanks! I'll wear it underneath out to dinner, maybe give him a sneak peak


Atta girl!!


----------

